# The FBH are looking for Bona fied Reptile Rescue Centers.



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello all,
I have been given the task of tracking down Bona fied Reptile Rescue centers.
There are many good, reputable rescues through out the country, and we would like to arrange conference with you. 
We believe we can assist you greatly in the admirable work that you do. 

Please could you contact me via Pm 

Also If any one can recommend a reptile rescue facility please forward the details to me. 

Kindest regards Deano Sub committee member of the FBH..........................


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

We work with a local one through our society, they don't use RFUK is there contact details etc i can pass on?? though i will also send them this link

Jay


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

If you could pm their contact details that would be awesome, 

Kindest regards Deano....


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

There is one based at Cotwall End Nature Reserve in Sedgley. Proteus I believe... will see if I can find contact details and send them on to you... J


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

Janine00 said:


> There is one based at Cotwall End Nature Reserve in Sedgley. Proteus I believe... will see if I can find contact details and send them on to you... J


Thank you very much Janine :2thumb:


----------



## jlmp (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi

Just sent PM with contact details and info for Essjay Reptile Rescue in Northern Ireland.


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

U have pm deano cheers mate


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

the only one in scotland that is a registered charity....

Scottish Exotic & Reptile Rescue


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you going to inspect them before affiliating yourself with them? There are a lot of people calling themselves 'rescues' I believe to obtain free collections of reptiles. One I would recommend is Reptile Rescue Den in Bolton, registered charity, and clear rehoming policies :no1:


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

mstypical said:


> Are you going to inspect them before affiliating yourself with them? There are a lot of people calling themselves 'rescues' I believe to obtain free collections of reptiles. One I would recommend is Reptile Rescue Den in Bolton, registered charity, and clear rehoming policies :no1:


 We have a system in place to sort out the good from the bad. It just takes a fair bit of time going through our process. Although I have some REALLY Good helpers :notworthy: it is speeding up now :no1:
I have heard good things about Reptile Rescue Den. They are already on the to do list : victory:


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

Fionab said:


> the only one in scotland that is a registered charity....
> 
> Scottish Exotic & Reptile Rescue


 Thank you very much Fiona, I will add them to the growing list :2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Khanidge said:


> We have a system in place to sort out the good from the bad. It just takes a fair bit of time going through our process. Although I have some REALLY Good helpers :notworthy: it is speeding up now :no1:
> I have heard good things about Reptile Rescue Den. They are already on the to do list : victory:


Excellent. If these helpers are volunteers i'd give my time for the FBH or IHS if I can do anything from home.


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

I'd love to convert our spare bedroom into a lizard/phib rescue room. But don't have cash to setup and other half won't let me have the room  
:lol2:


----------



## kimbo2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

*rescue centre*

i have started my own reptile rescue centre from home i am willin to takeany unwanted reptiles in the hull and surrounding areas many thanx kim


----------



## pricer (Aug 3, 2011)

You have pm


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

This is the facebook link to South East Exotic Pet Rescue.
Log in | Facebook

I've let them know about the thread so you might get a PM.


----------



## pricer (Aug 3, 2011)

Elmodfz said:


> This is the facebook link to South East Exotic Pet Rescue.
> Log in | Facebook
> 
> I've let them know about the thread so you might get a PM.


See the above comment, we are one step I front of you


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

There's one in Hartlepool, NE England. It's been around for quite a while and it's in the "becoming a registered charity" process at the moment. Huge rise in demand means it needs to expand beyond its current one-man-and-his-spare-room type setup

Facebook page here 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/North-East-Reptile-Rescue/252866351412712


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Home - Luton Reptile and Exotic Animal rescue service :no1:


----------

